# Computer Not entering POST



## Brink12 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, I just built a desktop and it powers on but there are no beeps, the monitor is a blank black screen. the fans are on. I hope you can help, here is my build:

motherboard: asus m4a89gtd pro usb3
CPU: amd phenom II x4 955 be
GPU: xfx radeon hd 6670 PCIe 16x 2.1
PSU: apevia java power 500w
HDD: western digital caviar black 750GB 6 GB/s sata
Optical drive: asus 12x blue ray writer
Tower: apevia junior trooper x, atx mid tower.
RAM: Corsair vengeance 2X4GB 1600

I have tried: resetting the CMOS, taking out the graphics card, running with only one stick of memory, and no memory, placing motherboard on the antistatic bag and powering on, and reseating the CPU. Do I have a bad motherboard?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would strongly suggest you replace that PSU with a good quality 550W minimum before going any farther. SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX or GS Series) are top quality.
Do you have a Mobo speaker?
Doing a proper bench test and no joy you need to refer to the last paragraph of the bench test. 

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Brink12 (Oct 18, 2011)

okay thanks, I will try this


----------

